# تقييم اداء ادارة الاعمال والمشاريع لدى الشركات السعودية



## ابوصـــــالح (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أثناء طريقي من الدمام إلى الاحساء مع صديقين لي لتلبية دعوة تناول الإفطار (رمضان) لدى احد الأصدقاء، سأل أحد الأصدقاء (وهو عضو هيئة تدريس بجامعة سعودية وهو مشرف على نيل درجة الماجستير في إدارة الأعمال من جامعة بريطانية) *سؤال في غاية الأهمية وهو ما مستوى إدارة الأعمال والمشاريع لدى الشركات في السعودية؟ واستطرد في سؤاله منوهً أن هناك مقولة تقول إن مستوى ممارسة إدارة الأعمال والمشاريع في الشركات السعودية متدني جدا جدا بالمقارنة بالشركات العالمية، فما صحت هذه المقولة؟*

طبعا أجبته من وجهة نظري الشخصية بقولي التالي: (طبعا من الصعب الالتزام حرفيا بما قلت، ولكن هذا هو بتصرف وبأسلوب مقالي)

من خلال تجربتي الشخصية الناتجة من العمل في شركة صغيرة إلى متوسطة الحجم ثم العمل في شركة عملاقة، ومن خلال بعض القراءات والنقاشات مع زملاء وأصدقاء وأصحاب رأي وفكر وعلاقة بهذا الموضوع أستطيع أن اقسم تقييمي إلى قسمين رئيسين/
الأول: تقييم الشركات الصغيرة إلى متوسطة الحجم
أولا: هذه الشركات –وبكل وضوح- بنقصها الاحترافية في ممارسة إدارة الأعمال وممارسة إدارة المشاريع على حد سواء. وهذا يقودنا إلى الخوض في مسألة الاحترافية في هذين الحقلين، وباختصار شديد نقول أن الاحترافية هي عكس العشوائية والسير كيفما اتفق، الاحترافية تلامس حس التخطيط والتنظيم وإتباع الإجراءات المقننة والموحدة بل لا تكتفي بملامسته فقط وإنما تحث دائما وتشدد على تطبيقه. 
وهنا يبرز أهمية تقييم هذه الشركات من جانب توفر ممارسة التخطيط والتنظيم وإتباع الإجراءات بالإضافة إلى توفر ميكانيكية التسجيل وحفظ المعلومات ووجود التوصيف الوظيفي ووجود هيكل إداري للشركة واضح المعالم ووجود هيكل إداري لمشاريع الشركة ووجود آلية التقارير وتنظيم الصلاحيات ...الخ، نعم كل هذه الجوانب وان كانت تخال للبعض من أن معظم ما ذكر قد لا يتناسب مع حجم الأعمال والمشاريع للشركات الصغيرة بشكل خاص وبشكل نسبي للشركات متوسطة الحجم، إلا أنني أرى أن هذه الأدوات الإدارية مهمة بل ضرورة لنجاح أي شركة، ليس بالضروري وجود الأداة ذاتها وإنما وجود الفكرة التي نبعت من خلالها هذه الأداة أو تلك.
فمثلا أداة التخطيط، هي نابعة من فكرتين رئيسين: فكرة عدم إحراج الشركة في المستقبل، وفكرة رسم خريطة الطريق إلى الهدف. فعند تقييمنا لمستوى أداء الشركات اتجاه هذه الأداة نستطيع القول من لا يتوفر لديه أداة التخطيط التي تساعده على استشراف المستقبل والاستعداد له ولم تتركز في ذهنه فكرة استشراف المستقبل والتخطيط له، فقد أفتقد إلى عنصر مهم جدا من عناصر الاحترافية. وهكذا يمكن لنا النظر في كل عنصر من عناصر الاحترافية المذكورة أعلاه والتفكر فيه ثم تقييم أداء الشركات اتجاهه.
وبعد تحليلي لعناصر الاحترافية وصلت إلى النتيجة المذكورة أعلاه وهي "أن هذه الشركات –وبكل وضوح- بنقصها الاحترافية في ممارسة إدارة الأعمال وممارسة إدارة المشاريع على حد سواء." فتطبيق جوانب التخطيط والتنظيم وإتباع الإجراءات و توفر ميكانيكية التسجيل وحفظ المعلومات ووجود التوصيف الوظيفي ووجود هيكل إداري للشركة واضح المعالم ووجود هيكل إداري لمشاريع الشركة ووجود آلية التقارير وتنظيم الصلاحيات ...الخ هي معدومة في هذه الشركات إلا القليل جدا منها وفي أحسن الأحوال هي موجودة ولكن بشكل بدائي جدا أو لا يحمل صفة التكاملية (يعني متكسر).

ثانيا: هذه الشركات سيطرت عليها عمليات تسيير أعمالها ومشاريعها حتى أصبح مديريها منكبين على قضايا تسييرها ونسو او تناس واو على اقل تقدير سوِّفوا في النظر إلى القضايا التطويرية للشركة.
التركيز في اغلب الأوقات يكون على العائد المادي السريع (قصير الأجل) واستثمارات الشركة توجه إلى الاستثمارات ذات العوائد السريعة وفي نفس الوقت هناك توجه إلى الاستثمارات ذات التوجه إلى خفض رأس المال المبدئي إلى أقصى درجة مع إهمال التكلفة الكلية لحياة المشروع. لأن مثل هذه الشركات تعاني بشكل مستمر من "فوبيا" السيولة، صحيح إن "الكاش" ملك، إلا أن إدارة السيولة والكاش أكثر أهمية من وجوده. ولذلك نجد أساليب غريبة عجيبة لتوفير السيولة للشركة، منها التأخر في صرف رواتب الموظفين، وتأخير دفع المستحقات والالتزامات المالية على الشركة قدر المستطاع، والإيحاء للموظفين دائما بأن الشركة صارمة جدا في قضايا المدفوعات وان إجراءات الصرف يجب إن تدقق مرارا وتكرارا ...الخ من الأساليب التي قد يكون ظاهرها ايجابيا وإنما لها انعكاسات سيئة جدا على احترافية إدارة الأعمال وإدارة المشاريع وبالتالي سلبية بالتدرج التطويري للشركة.

ثالثا: هناك نوع من التركيز على خفض تكاليف ومصروفات الشركة بشكل مبالغ فيه، وهذا يأتي بأشكال متعددة منها تقليل عدد الموظفين إلى الأقل من العدد الطبيعي الذي يتطلبه العمل، واستخدام طريقة تشكيل فرق العمل على أساس الوظيفة أكثر من تشكيل فرق العمل على أساس المشروع من دون النظر إلى حاجة وظروف أعمال الشركة ومشاريعها. فتشكيل فرق العمل على أساس الوظيفة حتما يوفر المصاريف ولكن يثقل على كاهل الموظف فنجده يتحمل أعباء أكثر من مشروع في نفس الوقت وبالتالي يفقد التركيز والإنتاجية العالية. وهذا يجعل موظفين الشركة في اغلب الأوقات تحت ضغط عمل لكثرة الأعباء عليهم وبالتالي لا تجد مثل هذه الشركات متسعا من الوقت لدراسة مشاريع جديدة أو التخطيط للمستقبل أو التفرغ لعمليات تنظيمية تطويرية للشركة.
طبعا من الغريب والذي قد يوحي بشيء من التناقض هو أن جزء من هذه الشركات تركز على البهرجة لمقر الشركة أن صح التعبير فكلما كانت الشركة توحي بأنها شركة كبيرة وعريقة كلما وثق المتعاملون معها بها، في ظل غياب التقييم الصحيح للشركة من قبل المتعاملين معها. 

رابعا: هناك نمو واضح في أعمال هذه الشركات، فالمشاريع متوفرة بكثرة والفرص متاحة والشركات الكبيرة هي في أمس الحاجة إلى الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة للمشاركة معهم في تنفيذ المشاريع. حيث أن كثرة المشاريع جعلت هناك عجز في الكوادر البشرية لدى الشركات الكبيرة وأصبحوا يبحثوا عن من يشاركهم ويتعاون معهم. إلا أننا نجد بشكل نسبي أن ما يطبق اتجاه المقاول الرئيسي من ضغوطات وعقود إذعان تتكرر ولكن على مستوى المقاول الرئيس مع مقاول الباطن.

الثاني: تقييم الشركات الكبيرة
إن شاء الله سأكتب عنها لاحقا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

Welcome back Abu Saleh,

Good Topic, we would like to learn more about the KSA construction companies..


----------



## sameh76 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

يحليلك في محله , اضف الى البهرجه في المباني والديكور , التركيز على الحضور والانصراف بغض النظر عن الانتاجية والفعالية في العمل.


----------



## the poor to god (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اوافق الاخ ابو صالح وازيد عليه ان وجدت فرصة للكتابة كل يوم 1000 كلمة لكنى كلمتى اليوم صغير بعد تجربتى فى العمل بالسعودية 5 سنوات مدير قسم التخطيط بشركتى.
1 - من اكبر كوارث الشركات فى السعودية ان الشركات التى تهتم بتنمية الكوادر البشرية معدودة جدا يمكن 1 فى الالف ولا تزيد عن شركة ارامكو تقريبا اما باقى الشركات لا تعطى دورات تأهيلية مع الزمن لموظفيها
2- ناهيك عن كارثة اخرى كل الشركات التى تأخذ الايزو تقريبا تأخذها بال money فيما عدا ارامكو السعودية
3- طريقة عرض المناقصات والترسية كارثة اخرى من الكوارث الثقيلة حيث تتم الترسية لشركات غير مؤهلة لكنها !!!!!!!!!!
ده سرد بسيط لاهم 3 نقاط رئيسية سببت فى ضعف ادارة المشاريع 
وليه جولة اخرى بحق المكاتب الاستشارية بالسعودية ربنا يهديهم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بحث اكثر من هام 

يتعلق بواقعية العمل وارتباطه بالعلوم والتطوير

اخي الكريم د ابو صالح

صدقا 
ان ادارة الاعمال بمنهجيتها و عملياتها العلمية 
نفتقدها كثيرا في عالمنا العربي عموما

واذا ما تكلمنا عن الشركات الصغيرة والى المتوسطة كحجم عمل و هيكل اداري
فسنجد الكثير من الحيود في الاداء عن ما يجب ان يكون

وقد يكون من اسباب وجود ذلك الحيود 

- اللهث وراء تحقيق المكاسب السريعة 
- وعدم اجلال معني العلوم وكيفية الاستفادة منها في الواقع التطبيقي
- و تدخل المالك او الملاك في الادارة فقط لانه المالك
- و قلة المعرفية العلمية لدى الكثيرين ممن يعمل بتلك الشركات
- و عدم تقدير العملاء للعمل الممنهج العلمي بالشركات
- و ظهور المتطفلين بل وانتشارهم في سوق العمل بالشركات 
- المجاملات من حيث الجنسية بحيث يستقطب ابن بلد ما ابناء جنسيته حوله
- عدم الملاءة المالية للكثير من تلك الشركات
- الى غير هذا 

وبالطبع فان موضوعك الذي ذكرت فيه الكثير مما يحدث بالواقع
لهو يغني عن الكثير مما نقول

وننتظر استكمالك لهذا المبحث المضيف


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء
شكرا لكم مداخلاتكم وتعليقاتكم
استكمالا للموضوع
الثاني: تقييم الشركات الكبيرة
الشركات الكبيرة عاصرت الكثير من المشاريع وتكونت لديها خبرة كبيرة وواسعة في مجال إدارة أعمالها وإدارة مشاريعها، كما أنها تحاول الاستمرار في السباق وجني الأرباح
كما أنني أرى جزء كبير من الاحترافية التي تكلمت عنها في الموضوع أعلاه موجود، إلا أن ما ينقصها هو الارتقاء بمستوى التكامل بين عمليات إدارة المشاريع من تخطيط وتنظيم وإتباع الإجراءات بالإضافة إلى ميكانيكية التسجيل وحفظ المعلومات والتوصيف الوظيفي و الهيكل إداري للشركة والهيكل إداري لمشاريع الشركة و آلية التقارير وتنظيم الصلاحيات وغيرها. العالم اليوم يتجه إلى هذه التكاملية بطرح برامج يطلق عليها
Enterprise Management systems
فهنا مستوى النضج يصبح مرتفع وبالتالي سحر التكامل لابد من ان يكون متواجد.
هناك سعي من قبل هذه الشركات إلى العمل في بيئة محترفه وبالتالي نجد هناك دليل ادارة المشاريع للشركة وكتيبات عن الخطوات الإجرائية لبعض المهام ونشرات دورية تثقيفية وبرامج تدريبية وغيرها، الا ان تحقيق هذه البيئة بالشكل المثالي هو التحدي الحقيقي لمثل هذه الشركات.
وبالتالي تجد هذه الشركات تحاول أن تجعل من مبادئها جزء لا يتجزأ من سلوكيات موظفيها وهنا قمة التحدي
المثالية دائما ما تكون صعبة المنال إلا أن جهود هذه الشركات واضحة في الاقتراب من هذه المثالية، صحيح هناك الكثير من المسائل الجدلية حول إستراتيجيتها ووسائل تطبيق هذه الإستراتيجية إلا انه على اقل تقدير الإستراتيجية موجودة وكما نعلم كلما كبر حجم العمل كلما كانت الحاجة إلى الإستراتيجية اكبر، كما انه هناك خلاف في مسائل التطوير للشركة وكثرة تقطع العمل على البرامج التطويرية واستهلاكها لوقت طويل وغيرها
ما يقتل العمل الاحترافي في مثل هذه الشركات هو تكسر العلاقات بين الأقسام، أو التنافس الغير مبرر ما بين الأقسام داخل الشركة الواحدة، فوظيفة كل قسم من الطبيعي أن تبنى على أساس مصلحة الشركة أولا ثم المشروع ولكن هذا لا يعني أن القسم يعتبر المشروع "فيروس" يحاول اختراق الشركة وبالتالي يحاول أن يستخدم جميع برامج الحماية ضد هذا المشروع حتى يحد من اختراقه. 
المشاريع هي عصب هذه الشركات وبالتالي زيادة المرونة في التعامل معها مطلب رئيس مع الحفاظ على وسائل للتحكم بهذه المشاريع.

أخيرا مفاتيح تحديد مستوى الأداء وتقييم أداء الشركة بشكل دوري ومن قبل استشاري مستقل يعتبر مطلب أيضا للوقوف على مستوى أداء الشركة ثم النهوض بها وتصحيح الأخطاء.


----------

